
Horus: An Interactive Tool for Designing Quadrotor Camera Shots - njoubert
http://stanford-gfx.github.io/Horus/
======
itsyogesh
This looks interesting, but with a heavy dependency on google earth/maps.

~~~
njoubert
Hi itsyogesh! Definitely it depends on having a 3D model of your environment!
With all the advances in drones performing 3d scanning of an environment
(dronedeploy.com and skycatch.com) we imagine we can easily incorporate the
acquisition of a 3D model into our tool.

